# ¡ Residente pasa de los 1000 !



## lazarus1907

Enhorabuena por todas las explicaciones, traducciones y sugerencias que has puesto en este foro,...y por las peleítas tan entretenidas en las que tan con tanta tenacidad y fundamento has luchado contra mí.

No te vayas a enojar, que pese al medio tono de broma con lo de las peleas, el cumplido va en serio.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hey Bro! That's a heap of good stuff!

 Bien hecho Residente.  Has puesto unas cosas muy buenas en las calles de este barrio. Para pasar la tarde...

Un regalito

cuchu​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Well done, Residente!  You're one of the people who makes this forum such a great place to be.

Thanks for the translations, the insights, and the recipes .... I have plans for habichuelas tomorrow.

Looking forward to more of the same,
Chaska


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Enhorabuena por todas las explicaciones, traducciones y sugerencias que has puesto en este foro,...y por las peleítas tan entretenidas en las que tan con tanta tenacidad y fundamento has luchado contra mí.
> 
> No te vayas a enojar, que pese al medio tono de broma con lo de las peleas, el cumplido va en serio.



Gracias, Lazarus. La verdad es que me has hecho reír muchas veces. Sobre todo cuando tienes tú la razón...¡y eso sucede muy pero que muy a menudo!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hey Bro! That's a heap of good stuff!
> 
> Bien hecho Residente.  Has puesto unas cosas muy buenas en las calles de este barrio. Para pasar la tarde...
> 
> Un regalito
> 
> cuchu​



Thanks, Chuchu. Y gracias por dejarme entrar aunque soy residente.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Well done, Residente!  You're one of the people who makes this forum such a great place to be.
> 
> Thanks for the translations, the insights, and the recipes .... I have plans for habichuelas tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to more of the same,
> Chaska



Thanks to you guys for making this place such an interesting learning environment for me.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, como siempre digo a las personas como tú, por los esfuerzos bilingües!!


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, Residente, for so many interesting insights. You always make me ponder and appreciate different points of view than my own.
Please keep'em comin'!


----------



## maxiogee

Well done, residente - who would have believed a whole street could be so intelligent?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Well done, residente - who would have believed a whole street could be so intelligent?



Thanks for the comments, Daniel, Inés and Tony. 

P.S. I'm not the whole street just one of the _*residentes *_


----------



## cirrus

Wow that came up fast! 

Well done and thank you for your thought provoking input.  

All the best


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations and many thanks Residente. I always enjoy reading your posts.


You deserve this  Well done!




LRV


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA RESIDENTE!!!!!  


Y muchísimas gracias por tus sabios consejos.
Alundra.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mil gracias,
Residente...​


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Thanks to you guys and Happy Holidays!


----------



## lauranazario

Happy 1K Residente!

Here is a little knick-knack I saw in a market and thought you might like it as a conversation piece. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Happy 1K Residente!
> 
> Here is a little knick-knack I saw in a market and thought you might like it as a conversation piece.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Thanks!

Does it mean *the center for action and "tension"* ? Yep. That's me. Todo bajo control, Laura. Gracias mil.


----------



## diegodbs

Sr. Residente:
No siempre comparto todo lo que escribes pero me alegro mucho porque siempre me haces pensar sobre mi idioma. A veces, a regañadientes, me veo obligado a admitir que la palabra "moqueta" u "ordenador" me gustan porque proceden del francés, y "checar" o "aplicar para un trabajo" no me gustan porque son copia del inglés. ¡Qué se le va a hacer! Todos tenemos nuestras manías.
Que sepas que esas "manías" no me impiden leerte ni desearte que te cambies ya de domicilio. Deja la Calle 13 y busca piso en una avenida con más caché.
Felicidades desde Madrid.


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES RESIDENTE!!!!
¡Gracias por tu ayuda!

Mei


----------



## América

Muchas *felicidades *Residente, .


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Felicitaciones! Eres una persona muy amigable y justa. Cada uno de tus posts muestran esta personalidad!


----------



## Eugin

*Many congratulations on your first achievement, Residente!!*


*I enjoy "reading your passion" in every post you share with us!!! *

* Keep up the good job!! *​


----------



## Outsider

_¡Enhorabuena, Residente Calle 13!
It's always stimulating to talk to you,
especially since we're so often at odds.    _​


----------



## heidita

Residente, I really do love you, solo lo sé disimular muy bien. Pero ya sabes: no he de callar... así que de acuerdo con Lazarus, buenas peleas nos esperan aún and I hope a lot of them , too.

Congratulations, enhorabuena, Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## elmoch

Bienhallado, Residente. Soy nuevo en el barrio pero veo que por aquí tienes mucho predicamento, supongo que merecido.
Ya hemos coincidido en algún hilo y espero que sigamos haciéndolo en el futuro.

Saludos y enhorabuena.


----------



## Fernando

Thanks for your posts, Residente.


----------



## gato2

Felicidades Residente. Tus polemicas siempre son interesantes


----------



## fenixpollo

Geez!  You gotta get to Residente's congrats thread fast, or else he'll hit the next milestone before you can quick-reply!  

*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY, RESIDENTE!*


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations, Calle!!  It's always a pleasure reading your posts and debates.  Your an awesome participant and we're all lucky to have you here.

Sidenote:  I'm so sorry for never congratulating the rest of you on your milestones.................este....I didn't realize this page existed until today.  Don't think I'm an ingrate. jejejeje


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Thanks so much guys!

Your comments are so sweet.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas felicidades!!!!  Siempre leo tus hilos y me parecen muy interesantes.  Eres una parte vital del foro.
Recibe un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## GenJen54

BRAVO Residente!  You certainly keep the Cultura fires burning bright! Félicitaciones.


----------

